# Charlie Chat... CHAT! Includes transcript of our CHAT!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

!*THE CHAT IS NOW OVER - TO READ THE TRANSCRIPT PLEASE SCROLL DOWN A FEW MESSAGES*

Just a reminder to everyone that tonight will be holding our first ever Charlie Chat... Chat!

Last month we held our first live chat for the Dish Network Tech Forum, which was a huge success! We had over 40 people join us in the chat as the chat happened!

You will be able to access the chat from our JAVA based chat room, or you can also join us by using your favorite IRC program such as MIRC, Or pIRCh.

If you will be using one of these programs you will need the following information

Servername irc.foreverchat.net 
Channel #dbstalk

For those of you using our Java based chat you don't need this info, the only thing you will need to do is click on the link on our page which will be posted when the chat is about to start.

The Pre Event Chat will start at 8:30pm with the main chat starting at 9:00pm (All times Eastern)

We hope you will join us


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Looking forward to another chat.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Scott, will us Web TVers be able to get in? I had difficulty accessing the chat the last time. Web TV doesn't work with Java. If not I will have to wait for the review. 
:welcome: :welcome:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately Lew, our text based Chat that works with IRC crashes when we have more the 5 people in it.  So this chat will not be available to those with WebTV's

I plan to log tonights chat for everyone who can join us in chat.

Scott


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What channel? CC is not on my EPG.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

hmm


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

With just a few minutes left in the program, the digits seven, two and one have not been mentioned in that sequence yet (unless I missed it)...


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I should have KNOWN not to comment before the Chat was over...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is the transcript from tonights DBStalk.COM Charlie Chat CHAT! I think you will see that this chat was a lot more interesting then the one you saw on TV.

We had over 60 people join us tonight! (about 40 people at any time)

Below is the text from the chat, for your enjoyment.

Thanks again to everyone who joined us!

<scottg> 4GOOD EVENING EVERYONE WELCOME TO THE FIRST EVER CHARLEY CHAT... CHAT! Sponsored by your friends at DBStalk.COM!
<STXJim> <Jim> Yes STX but it's a local call to STT.
<DaveJohnson> Good turnout so far. 
<Geronimo> I still miss Laurie
<JWalsh> Darn, My wife has a bottle of wine and is calling me, I am going to miss this chat
<Geronimo> A whole cahnnel for the remote is a bit much
<TBarclay> I'm really torn tonight. I just got a 6000 this week and I'm missing my first HDTV "Everybody Loves Raymond!" But I'm hoping for HDTV news.
<scottg> 4If you are watching the chat, mke your comments about what your seeing on TV here
*** RKing has joined #dbstalk
<ChrisBlount> Yikes! Go for it John!
<MarkLamutt> C'ya john! you're missing out!
<JohnH> Hello
<scottg> 4If your not watching sit back you will hear everything here!
<Corey> hi johnh
<Corey> i can't see the chat
<JWalsh> talk to ya all later.... I gotta go
<scottg> 4Let the show begin! Thanks to everyone from DBStalk.COM!
<ChrisBlount> The solar eclipse down here looks really cool!
<RKing> Is there an audio channel on this thing now?
<SteveMehs> Hi Riachard, welcome
<MarkLamutt> hoping very much for discoveryhd news!
<Corey> i don't have that other provider 
*** JWalsh has left #dbstalk
<STXJim> <Jim> My wife left the laptop atwork so I'm going to watch the Chat now. So Long!
<Geronimo> leaving now?
<TBarclay> Here we go.
<RKing> Hi Steve
<scottg> Seeya Jim
<SteveMehs> Bye Jim, see ya later
<DaveJohnson> See ya Jim
<scottg> 4Heres Charlie and Jim
<scottg> 4Lots of exciting news tonight, new locals being announced tonight. Lots of time for questions tonight
<MarkLamutt> merger news first
<Corey> what new locals?
<ChrisBlount> More merger talk. Yuck
<Corey> they still don't have baltimore
*** dswoody1 has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> bunch of idiots
<TBarclay> Yawn!
<scottg> 4Charlie talks about DirecTV (A yawn is heard in the chat)
<ChrisBlount> Hi dswood1!
*** scottC has joined #dbstalk
<Geronimo> they dont want Baltimore for some reason
<ChrisBlount> Require>
*** jrath has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> no need anymore
<SteveMehs> Hi Scooper
<ChrisBlount> Hi Jrath!
<MarkLamutt> Baltimore - that's a city?
<Corey> directv has taken over the city
<MarkLamutt> Baltimore - that's a city?
<Corey> almost every house has directv
<Geronimo> Charm City
<Corey> dish netowkr is almost non exist in baltimore
<ChrisBlount> Think they will mention us tonight?
<scottg> affordable Broadband Haha is that why they are putting Starband out of Business
<Geronimo> Actually a nice place
<TBarclay> Love the harbor!
<RKing> Baltimore? At least they are adding West Palm Beach!! 
<Geronimo> 10Hi RKing!
<MarkLamutt> same merger pitch...no news
<RKing> Hi Geronimo.. how's things.
<scottC> I'm here
<Geronimo> well no traderjock here
<MarkLamutt> Hi scottC!
<ChrisBlount> Yawn!
<RKing> Good deal
<scottg> 4Charlie wants people to support the merger by going to echostarmerger.com
<scottC> I usually go by scooper at dbstalk
<Corey> WBP
<RKing> What an idiot with way too much time that guy is
<DDRio> roll the video
<Corey> bah
<MarkLamutt> Charlie and Jim are wearing nice little uniforms tonight 
<Corey> hi scott
<scottg> Hey Corey
<TBarclay> Boy, that was a long dislaimer at the end of the video!
<SteveMehs> PQ on the chat is not that bad tonight, the Tech Chat had awsome PQ though
<DDRio> .
<MarkLamutt> Charlie: Send those letters!
*** chaos has joined #dbstalk
<MarkLamutt> Hello chaos!
<Geronimo> where is the 721?
<scottg> 4No matter what your opion is it don't matter, no more public opinion is being saught 
<DDRio> PQ is perfect here!
<SteveMehs> Hi Chaos
<chaos> hi all
<MarkLamutt> 1-888-621-2078 for questions
<Corey> geronimo: in the lab getting QC
<JohnH> Into service?
<scottg> 4Echostar 7 is up, they added grand rapids
<Geronimo> ahhh beta testing
<ChrisBlount> Someone call in a plug DBSTalk! 
<Corey> joking
*** MrPete has joined #dbstalk
*** tjs107 has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> whats the number?
<MarkLamutt> grand rapids locals available now
<scottg> If someone plugs DBStalk on the air I will send that person a free DVD
<chaos> notice the listing of the local channel numbers 
<Corey> what the number?
<DDRio> west palm beach announced
<RKing> 
<scottC> West Palm Beach announced
<scottg> 4West Palm Beach will be up June 19th
<ChrisBlount> Good idea Scott!
<RKing> Ah, WPB at last!!
<scottg> No CBS in West Palm Beach
<MrPete> what is dialin number?
<SteveMehs> I cant call as I have no second phone line 
<Corey> to hell with WPB 
<MarkLamutt> 1-888-621-2078
<Corey> hahaha'
<MarkLamutt> Hey everyone that just joined us!
<TBarclay> No free locals without CBS?
<Corey> wha should i ask?
<scottC> Sounds like it
<scottg> Hell Anyone gets on the air and mentions DBStalk.COM I will send them TWO DVD's!
<DDRio> honolulu announced
<chaos> honolulu june 19
<RKing> Who has the reject baseball bat?
<Corey> i'm holding
<RKing> Nice bat
<Corey> it doesn't work for me
<Corey> i don't have a dish network account
*** lesterTheMolester has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> lol
<MrPete> hey that number is a porn number...  just kidding
<scottC> Alaska not quite
<SteveMehs> Thanks guys, what a moreon
<JohnH> Jim said June 26 for Honolulu
<Geronimo> behave lester
*** Scott_Logging sets mode: +b *!*@202.57.88.fc-42236
<Corey> no shouts out for dbstalk tonight
* Timer 1 activated
* Timer 1 halted
<DDRio> hawaii has 8000 costumers according to the merger site
*** lesterTheMolester was kicked by Scott_Logging (Your an *******)
<chaos> at100 alaska august 1
<scottg> 4No more AT 70 in Alaska.
<MrPete> i sure hope they have 721 deals for eXisting beta testers
<MarkLamutt> only $1 more for AT100 alaska
<MrPete> but not holding my breath
<scottg> Thats not a bad deal 30 more channels for $1
<DaveJohnson> please turn E-6 back on 
<MarkLamutt> full premium services in alaska now
<ChrisBlount> That's very cool!
*** Nick has joined #dbstalk
<DDRio> but it is available now! what's the deal?
<RKing> Alaska is usually fairly cool
<Corey> hi nick
<MrPete> I already have AT-Everything + 3 international
<scottg> Hey Nick
<SteveMehs> Hi Nick
<Geronimo> NIck!
<RKing> Hey Nick
<TBarclay> It's about time Alaska and Hawaii are getting close to parity.
<MarkLamutt> hi nick!
*** n0qcu has joined #dbstalk
<Geronimo> no locals on Nevele
<MarkLamutt> hi n0cqu!
<ChrisBlount> Hi kevin!
<scottg> 4Time to talk about Echostar 8 launch
<scottC> E*8 announce ment June 21
<Nick> Hi all
<MrPete> sending up more sats, just not turning them on...
<MarkLamutt> no script about echo 8, but we'll talk about it anyway
<ChrisBlount> Hey Nick!
<n0qcu> Did i miss anything dinner ran late?
<scottg> Jim is trying to figure a way to tie the E8 launch with Credit Card Autopay
<DDRio> 11pm denver time
<MarkLamutt> launch on the 21st US time - 11:00 pm Denver time
<SteveMehs> Not much Kevin
*** tjs107 has left #dbstalk
<scottg> "Maybe a few more channels.. Maybe a few more local cities?"
<ChrisBlount> They are going to need it
<MarkLamutt> Jim asking for good luck for the launch...
<scottg> Contract renewal with FOX coming up
<Nick> Did someone already say "nice matching shirts"?
<MarkLamutt> Fox coming up for renewall
<MrPete> CSR told me that ALL distant nets going away.
<Geronimo> uh oh Fox news
<RKing> and Rupert is not pleased
<Geronimo> CSRs say alot
<MarkLamutt> contract up june 30
<TBarclay> This sounds ominous.
<scottg> June 30th is the D Day
<MrPete> Any truth to that? (ie. channels 240-244)
<DDRio> oh, oh rupert!!!
<RKing> "Great relationship with Fox?
<scottg> No all Distant Nets are going away
<MarkLamutt> I'm screwed in Denver
<scottg> 19 Fox markets could be dropped
<TBarclay> That kills all 3 of my Fox stations!
<MrPete> do u mean 'not' scott?
<DDRio> I don't watch watch fox anyway!!
<Nick> Geeez! there goes my fair & balanced news
<Geronimo> $1.00 off!
<scottg> Distant locals are not going away
<DDRio> They have not mentioned Fox News
<TBarclay> This doesn't affect Fox News Channel
<MarkLamutt> loswing fox would suck!
*** Dustin` has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> hehe
<MarkLamutt> hi Dustin!
<Geronimo> Dusty
<Corey> goodbye fox5, geronimo
<RKing> At least WPB isn't on the list. It would be a shame to have it for only 11 days
<MrPete> I lost CBS/NBC but got waivers for FOX+ABC
<chaos> do people actually watch anything on fox anymore?
<Dustin`> hello all
<DDRio> fox is crap
<scottg> I wonder when DirecTV's fox contract is up
<TBarclay> Hey Dustin
<scottC> Only NASCAR
<ChrisBlount> Only thing I watch is the simpsons
<MrPete> Im in Chicago and like distant west coast feeds for timeshifting
<Geronimo> Simpsons, sports
<MarkLamutt> programming...
<TBarclay> I like Simpsons and That 70's show.
<scottC> Polish !
<MarkLamutt> polish chanell - tpn 24
<scottg> 4 more talk about TVN-24 which is a polish news channel
<RKing> Wausau
<Nick> Polish coming? what about fox???
<RKing> It's Greek to me
<MarkLamutt> free preview until june 30
<MrPete> I'm greek
<scottg> 4$10 a month for a polish News Channel? Geesh!
<MrPete> Only reason im still with Di$h
<Geronimo> FOX O&O negotiatioons in progress
<RKing> You're Greek to me... I am Euromutt
<TBarclay> Boy, the foreign channels are pricey!
<Geronimo> If you live in certain cirites you amy lose Fox
<JohnCorn> cya guys, time for work......bye
<ChrisBlount> I live in Crete for 6 years right on the beach!
<Geronimo> cities
<scottC> Here come Dish500 upgrade
*** Dustin` is now known as Dustin^AwaY^Shower
<MarkLamutt> channel moves coming up - need dish500 for no effect
<MrPete> sweeet
*** JohnCorn has quit IRC (Quit: http://www.bocazas.com a webchat for you )
<scottg> Channel moves coming up, if you have a Dish 500 you will notice no changes.
<Nick> Bye John
<TBarclay> Interesting that they say almost everyone now has Dish 500.
<MarkLamutt> whoop de doo
<ChrisBlount> Good news!!!
<MrPete> I hate those shopping channels
<scottg> 2I WANT DISCOVERY HD NEWS!
<TBarclay> Me too!
<ChrisBlount> That would clear bandwidth on 119
<MarkLamutt> quick -everyone switch to 9900 now!
<MrPete> 500 channels, 300 of them seem like shopping channels
<DDRio> QVC remains on 119
<Geronimo> only 297
<Corey> hmm
<MarkLamutt> charlie's a golf channel nut
*** pts has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> directv signed 10 year agreements with all stations groups i believe
<Nick> What if I'm a golf fanatic????
<scottg> The programming on 9900 would be more interesting then the Charlie Chat
<MarkLamutt> dish 500 upgrade - $75 w/ CC autopay
*** zippy has joined #dbstalk
<Nick> HAHA!!!
<DDRio> 4 shopping channels staying at 119!
<MarkLamutt> up to AT150 + CC, free upgrade
<scottg> Free with 1 year commitment of at 150
<Nick> Hi zip
<scottg> 12WOW 30 people in chat!
<MarkLamutt> growing every minute!
<RKing> A busy room
<DaveJohnson> good turnout Scott
<ChrisBlount> Thanks for stopping by everyone!
<Corey> its not that packed
<TBarclay> This is the only way to watch a chat!
<Nick> How do I aim a dish????? hahahahaha
<MarkLamutt> soap net spotlight in at150
<DDRio> 101, 9601, 226 are not moving
<RKing> Very carefully
<scottC> Jim is having tongue problems tonight !
<MrPete> I love you....
<scottg> Here comes an add for Soap Net. I am sure all the guys out there LOVE this channel (NOT)
<MrPete> _
<TBarclay> Yawn again!
<MarkLamutt> can't live without that channel!
*** zippy has left #dbstalk
<Geronimo> what does it show during the day?
<Nick> The CC is full of Bloussant!
<Geronimo> soaps?
<ChrisBlount> I've always wanted to be a soap star
<scottg> 4Sign up for AT 150 and you can win a chance to live like a soap star
*** Zippy has joined #dbstalk
<MarkLamutt> soap net sweepstakes - sign up for AT150, win 3 day vacation to disneyland
<Nick> Yuk!
<RKing> Just what I need
<MrPete> You want to get divorced/shot/arrested Chris/
<ChrisBlount> Welcome Zippy!
<TBarclay> During the day they show old prime time soaps like The Colbys.
<Nick> Hi Richard 
<RKing> I would love to live like a soap star.
<DDRio> that doesn't inspire me to sign up for AT150!!
<RKing> Hi Nick
<MarkLamutt> giveaway time
<SteveMehs> Actually on ABC Soaps
<Geronimo> Prime during day, soaps at night----clever
<RKing> Did you read the Harold and Maude script
<scottg> 4I guess soap stars like kissing Mickey Mouses butt. Other then that I cant understand what the prize has to do with living like a soap star
<TBarclay> What a giveaway!
<MarkLamutt> soapnet robe
<RKing> Ah, a soap net robe
<RKing> I can't wait
<MarkLamutt> yawn...
<MrPete> I would need two robes sewn together 
<MarkLamutt> does anyone care/
<Nick> How 'bout soapnet lace panties????
<scottC> Not REALLY
<Geronimo> Melrose Place?
<MarkLamutt> 
<ChrisBlount> Who knew!
<scottg> 12Remember if you get on the air tonight and Mention DBStalk.COM tonight I will send you TWO DVD's of your choice (Up to $60 Value!)
<DaveJohnson> She was on Melrose Place
<TBarclay> Not me!
<chaos> taylor from MP
<jrath> Billy Reed on Days of our Lives
<Geronimo> She was the one witht he lips
<scottg> Dish Mover commercial time
<RKing> Gee, that might be worth trying.
<MrPete> Zzzzz
<Nick> HAHAHAHA
<RKing> I'd rather win two DVD's than a Soapy robe
<TBarclay> Every what Jim and Charlie do during the pre-taped bits?
<MarkLamutt> our prizes are better!
<Geronimo> well no calls yet
<Corey> no way to get on for me
<TBarclay> Ever wonder what they do?
<jrath> But I aint a callin cuz I dont want that stupid robe
<RKing> I don't think I could win being a dealer.
<scottg> 9Its CLub Dish Commercial Time
<MarkLamutt> club dish comercial
<ChrisBlount> Disco club dish
<Nick> My signal latency is killing the sponteneity
<scottg> Everyone DISCO
<SteveMehs> Disco Time
<scottC> Club Dish Commercial
<Nick> Ya YA
<MrPete> I doubt they'll take my call. Ive been on the last two chats
<ChrisBlount> Disco disco disco
<RKing> What do you use Nick?
<scottC> QUESTION TIME
<Geronimo> A lot of bobbleheads in that club
<scottg> Question Time.... Note from Peter
<Nick> Viagrin 
<ChrisBlount> Is that you Pete?
<RKing> My Starband is working fine, even with latancy.
<MrPete> Thatts MEE!!!!!!!
<scottg> Wants to know if Distants Nets are going away
<scottC> Distant Nets going away ?
<MrPete> my email woohoo!!
<MarkLamutt> congrats pete!
<RKing> Viagrin? 
<SteveMehs> COngradts pete!
<MrPete> 3 chats in a row
<TBarclay> Way to go, Pete!
<ChrisBlount> Good job Pete!
<scottg> Go Pete. (Sorry no DVD's for that question) 
<Nick> keeps me & woman grinning!!!!!
<scottC> White areas only
<ChrisBlount> We have to have at least on "Deer in the headlights" question this evening.
<scottg> DIsh Network must be rasist, why dont they give anything to the black areas?? (Its a joke) 
<DaveJohnson> [email protected]
<Nick> waiver? yeah, right!
<TBarclay> Ha Ha
<RKing> wow... it rings
<MrPete> 
<Geronimo> go for it RKIng
<scottg> WHERES DISCOVERY HD?!!?!?
<MarkLamutt> I'm on hold now
<Nick> spiffy shirts
<RKing> Nick has a stiff grin on his face
<MrPete> thats NOT me!!!
<ChrisBlount> Are admins exempt from the prizes?
<Nick> better than "in" hahahahahaha 
<TBarclay> Good question.
<MarkLamutt> heck no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*** Pete has joined #dbstalk
<Geronimo> No answer of course
<Nick> hi Pete
<scottg> Yes Chris Admins are exempt. We got to keep our guests coming back 
<scottC> Equipment after the merger (if it happens
<Pete> What did I miss?
<DDRio> UPGRADES FREE OF CHARGE
<RKing> on hold for an operator
<ChrisBlount> Hi Pete!
*** Dustin^AwaY^Shower is now known as Dustin
<MrPete> They gave out 10 721s!!!
<scottg> Welcome back Dustin
<MrPete> u missed it
<TBarclay> Good luck RKing! Ask about Discovery HD if you can
<Nick> I have hi-speed phone line & still can't get in 
<chaos> who gave out 10 721s
<MrPete> dial slower 
<scottg> Ask about the new local channel number software coming next week 
<Corey> the operator picked up quick for me when i called
<RKing> I passed the initial screen
<Corey> but i hang up on them
<MarkLamutt> lots of calls tonight - they couldn't transfer me...trying again
<Nick> Judy????
<DDRio> jUDY WON!
<scottg> 4Judie wins the $9.99 robe
<MrPete> Shipping extra
<TBarclay> Her life is now complete!
<Nick> such lovely fabric
<ChrisBlount> Does the girl come with it?
*** Kyoo has joined #dbstalk
<scottg> Free shipping if she signs up for Credit Card auto pay
<RKing> holding for next available agent again
<chaos> ok, stupid question. i've got brain lag
<scottg> Stanley is on the phone
<MrPete> 
<ChrisBlount> Never mind!
<jrath> OUCH
<SteveMehs> what the hell!
<SteveMehs> that was scary
<TBarclay> That was actually funny!
<MarkLamutt> what a waste
<scottg> Who was that in the robe>
<MrPete> I must admit. that was funny
<Pete> she needs some estrogen
<DDRio> ufffffffffff
<Nick> not!
<jrath> Go for it, Chris!
*** LarryH has joined #dbstalk
<Nick> Hi Larry
<ChrisBlount> No thanks!
<MarkLamutt> hi larry!
<Geronimo> larry
<DDRio> stanley hung up
<jrath> HEHEHE
*** kcwh has joined #dbstalk
<SteveMehs> Guess Stan got scared off by that clip 
<MrPete> he had a woody and then shot himself
<scottg> welcome kceh
<SteveMehs> Hi Kcwh
<scottg> kcwh even 
<kcwh> hello
<MarkLamutt> telefutura???
<scottg> I cant type
<ChrisBlount> He probably thought it was a Gay channel. Wait, where is Mark?
<Geronimo> spanish yout h market channel
<DDRio> univision's sister
<Geronimo> in a fair number of cities
<MarkLamutt> Mark's on vacation!
<ChrisBlount> Isn't his real name Stanley?
<scottg> Marks giving us a vacation 
<Nick> did he get permission?
<Dustin> what is this chatroom about??
<DDRio> hi def!!!!!!!!!
<MrPete> thuper
<TBarclay> Yes, High Def!
<Geronimo> now now he is not gay
<RKing> Boo Hiss.. I got passed on to the reject question line. I feel bad. 
<scottg> Discovery Mentioned, there will be a CHARGE FOR DISCOVERY
<Nick> The charlie chat
<Geronimo> why RKing?
<TBarclay> What about Trio?
<RKing> Too specific a question I guess.
<SteveMehs> This room is about The Charlie Chat on Dish Network
*** pts has quit IRC (Connection reset by peer)
<Geronimo> i was looking forward to telling the Yahoo guys you won
<Pete> National Geographic channel
<MrPete> cuz they are monitoring us
<Pete> Trio
<scottg> Did I hear that correctly? A CHARGE for Discovery HD?
<Pete> Newsworld Int
<DaveJohnson> Trio
*** bolco has joined #dbstalk
<TBarclay> Yep, Discovery HD will have a charge.
<Nick> Hi bolco
<RKing> Geronimo... we have enough Yahoos here
<Pete> 129 ghetto
<scottg> Over 40 people in chat! Thanks everyone for joining us tonihgt
<Geronimo> touche
<bolco> hi.
<Nick> backatya
<MarkLamutt> aaakk...no luck with the 2nd question
<kcwh> any news yet on availability for the pvr 721?
<MrPete> Single Dish, size of your house
<Geronimo> no
<scottg> No mention of the 721 yet
*** pts has joined #dbstalk
<kcwh> thanks
<DDRio> charlie, give away a 721!!!!!!!!
<SteveMehs> Merger plug, again
<MrPete> wow, 6 ops in here
<RKing> I miss my old 10' dish
<SteveMehs> 4 actually
<Nick> they'll put in a dish while I stay on the line!!! wow!!!!!!!!!
<scottg> Scott Logging and X are both bots
<Scott_Logging> I am not a bot
<scottg> Yes you are
<Corey> so what neew channels are coming to dish?
<scottC> No announcements except a Polish news channel
<DDRio> not a single one
<TBarclay> Just some locals in West Palm Beach & Honolulu
<scottg> Gee note mention of the new Vision Network
<Geronimo> and it is nice
<DDRio> and problably the loss of ofx
<Geronimo> i would not pay for it but...........
<RKing> What do you mean, JUST West Palm Beach?
<Nick> We need a "golden showers" channel, charlie
*** Dustin has left #dbstalk
<scottC> Mention the S/W changes
<JohnH> I use my 7.5' dish for the extra Philadelphia locals.
<scottg> Scott that is one part of the software update 
<scottC> TALK ABOUT OVERKILL
<RKing> I doubt that Charlie is up on software changes.
<Nick> slowing down......
<Corey> john: how many dishes do you have at your house?>
<ChrisBlount> No, it's about negotiating skills.
<bolco> ...merger....
<MarkLamutt> try #3 on hold...
<MrPete> 2 - 110/119 + 61.5
<RKing> It is slowing down. Must need another Viagrin
<Zippy> if they install the second dish free do they upgrade your switch free also?
<motjes> this is the most boring show I have ever seen.
<MrPete> I doubt it
<Nick> 
<scottg> Yes a free switch 
<STXJim> <Jim> BORING! Over half way and no 721! What's up?
<TBarclay> Yes, I got a 64 Switch with my free second dish
<Geronimo> Mixed results Zippy I got an SW64
<Geronimo> some have been told no
<MrPete> crap....
<JohnH> Corey, there are 12 on the roof and about 3 in the closet waiting on install.
<scottg> They will give you a SW64 and if they dont call dish as dish is paying them to give you a sw 64
<Zippy> k I've got a 44 already
<Zippy> good info to know
<Geronimo> you need 6 in
<MrPete> I had to pay for my sw64 last august
<motjes> Enough with the locals. Get to something new.
<Zippy> I'm in phoenix and some locals were pushed to 148
<Geronimo> but some are getting a cascade solution
<Geronimo> depends
<scottg> I need a second SW-64 I am out of room on my 64 now
<scottg> This Charlie Chat should be brought to you by NO-DOZE
<TBarclay> ZZZZZZZ
<Nick> distant nets? hahahahahah
<MarkLamutt> strike 3...and theyknew me that call...
<Pete> she needs to "move"
<Corey> john: the link you have in your profile, thats your house?
<scottC> Charlie's using the Newspaper analogy..
<Nick> Waivers? hahahahaha
<MarkLamutt> going for #4...
<STXJim> <Jim> Help me...I'm going friggin' crazy!
<Pete> i like the newspaper analogy
<scottg> 4DBStalk.COM Trivia Time - Answer this one and win NOTHING! The question how do you know Charlie is lying?
<Corey> 4 colors
<TBarclay> His lips are moving
<MarkLamutt> he talks?
<kcwh> he's talking?
<scottC> He starts taking about the Merger!
<Corey> 12 this is so bright
<Nick> ans: the sincere look on his face!
<JohnH> Corey, it is just a building I live in. I have unlimited access to the roof space.
<scottg> 4Ill accept that, althought the correct answer is HIS LIPS MOVE!
<ChrisBlount> When he stutters.
<dswoody1> he's awake and or sleeping
<motjes> No mention of the 721; what is wrong with this people>? is this a hint that is no worth the try?
<Pete> yeh
*** Frapp has joined #dbstalk
<Corey> ah ok, john
<scottg> Hey Frapp
<Nick> hi frapp
<SteveMehs> Hi Frapp
<Corey> you better hope for no new managemant
<Frapp> greetings....
<scottg> HD QUESTIONS
<Corey> management 
<Geronimo> frapp
<RKing> HD Questions
<MarkLamutt> on hold...time #4
<Pete> 2 blonds are driving to Disney World. They come to a sign that says: "Disney World Left" so they go home.. 
<scottC> HD PVR @
<motjes> 20 minutes to go and nothing about the 721
<ChrisBlount> Bet the 721 will come up here.
<scottg> Wants to know about PVR product for HD yes, the 921 will come out next year
<scottg> Charlie says about a year from now for the 921
<TBarclay> Don't hold your breathe on a date!
<DaveJohnson> [email protected]
<kcwh> is that next year 2003 or 2004?
<Nick> so he says
<kcwh> heh
<Corey> lol
*** Jeff_R has joined #dbstalk
<MarkLamutt> csr said that the 721 was the most popular queswtion. they're not letting them through
<Corey> a year?
<ChrisBlount> Hi jeff!
<motjes> probably 2020
<SteveMehs> Hi Jeff
<Jeff_R> Hi all
<Nick> hi jeff
<scottg> DISCOVERY HD WILL BE A SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE!
<scottC> DIscovery HD wil;lbe extra cost
<DDRio> hd disc in negotiations!!!!!
<kcwh> did they say how much?
*** mattb has joined #dbstalk
<TBarclay> Hey Mattb
<scottC> Not yet
<Nick> hi mat
<Nick> t
<mattb> Hello
<scottg> DIscovery HD should be on Dish "BY THE FALL"
<SteveMehs> Hey Matt welcome to the chat
<ChrisBlount> Charlie looks board.
<DDRio> hdnet!
<scottC> Talking about HDNet
<Jeff_R> He missed ACSN
<Nick> and bored, too!
<mattb> darn the fall :-/ I dont have HDTV anyways.... now only if they would add lil's for my area 
<RKing> Someone hit Charlie with a board?
<ChrisBlount> Okay, BORED! My bad.
<kcwh> i will if he doesn't talk about the 721
<TBarclay> Tuners do nothing if you don't live near a local HDTV transmitter!
<scottC> Not hard enough yet !
<scottg> "Charlie says that he "thinks" they want to be the HD leader 
<motjes> Really not a lot happening now.
<scottg> Another Merger Question
<MarkLamutt> hope it doesn't go down!?!
<TBarclay> Freudian slip, Charlie?
<ChrisBlount> The merger show starring Charlie!
<MarkLamutt> his bill, that is
<Nick> its only 7:43 in Co - maybe the smoke is getting to him
<mattb> heh
<DDRio> haha
<Nick> his $alary
*** DDRio has quit IRC (Quit: http://www.bocazas.com a webchat for you )
<motjes> 15 min to go and no 721 info.
<bolco> he needs a pair of ice skates ... for skating around the real answers.
<kcwh> so he mentioned the 921, but not the 721?
<Nick> No news-----booooooooring!!!!!!
*** invaliduser88 has joined #dbstalk
<scottg> This is a boring chat, I never thought I would say it but I found Jim Fergussons Movie reviews more interesting then this. (Remember them??)
<MarkLamutt> they're not gonna talk about the 721...
<Pete> Which cable company has the most subscribers and how many compared to the merged 20 million satellite tv will have???
<TBarclay> Oh please! Not Jim Ferguson!
<Nick> hi invalid
<scottC> Please -not Jim Ferguson!
<invaliduser88> hi all
<Geronimo> Like I said before I miss Laurie
<motjes> Charlie please stop talking I am falling as sleep.
<Geronimo> maybe DNN will be on TV Land soon
<MrPete> imagine how boring if we didnt have our OWN chat
<Nick> what chat????? hahahaha
<RKing> Monologue
<Nick> NO 721!!!!????
<scottg> Still 15 minutes to go4 REMEMBER -- Get on the air and mention DBStalk.COM and win 2 DVD's of your choice (up to $60 value)
<invaliduser88> more like infomercial?
<RKing> I still prefer Johnny Carson's monologue
<ChrisBlount> Mark! Where are you!
<Frapp> We could talk about Rages good points ??
<Frapp> Na....
<TBarclay> Yawn!
<Frapp> <G.
<Frapp> <G>
<Nick> that would take 0,0 secs
<Frapp> LOL
<ChrisBlount> Darn, they are not coming here.
<Geronimo> Yeah why doesnt Rage call in
<Pete> Good. they're not in my city.
<dswoody1> children should be seen and not (never) heard
<RKing> That would be a very short chat
<MarkLamutt> strike 4...grrr...they don't want me plugging DBSTalk!'
<Geronimo> he might have won the robe
<Nick> Zzzzzzzz......
<Pete> sknxxxxzzzz
<JohnH> No animated kids in Philadelphia?
<motjes> boring! boring!! boring!!!!
<kcwh> i'm beginning to think i should just get a tivo and forget the 721
<RKing> Where is Rage?
<Frapp> Rage is busy re-writing the bible tonight .......
<scottg> The Charlie Chat should be a cartoon
<Frapp> <VBG>
<Jeff_R> Britney Troisi, anyone?
<SteveMehs> [email protected]
<Nick> hahahaha
<MarkLamutt> hehehehe
<RKing> The St. Rage version
<motjes> Gee what a bunch of cr...
<TBarclay> A Toon Disney robe?
<MarkLamutt> another giveaway
<Pete> stoppppppp
<scottg> If you notice rage only posts on certain days and times of the week. Must be computer time earned for good behavier
<STXJim> <Jim> I thought this was the cartoon
<dswoody1> omg 
<SteveMehs> Jeff, you just brought back some painful memories 
<Nick> Yawnnnnnnn
<chaos> more cr*p. i want a 721!
<MarkLamutt> donald pooh and micky! PLUS BAG
<mattb> scott: that would bore children 
<Pete> quel merde
<ChrisBlount> 1936
<MarkLamutt> 1921!!!
<scottg> Our $60 worth of DVD's is still a better prize then what Dish is giving away tonight
<TBarclay> 1927?
<RKing> Before my time
<SteveMehs> 1927, I believe
<DaveJohnson> 1919
<bolco> 1928
<Pete> what would make this chat better???
<Nick> 1938 absolut-ly
<MarkLamutt> showtime free preview 6/21-6/23
<SteveMehs> I just learned that in my marketing class too
<scottg> Showtime Free Preview coming up (another ad)
<invaliduser88> Not watching the chat, so heck if I know!
<bolco> whats the number
<Geronimo> free previews------wow!
<dswoody1> beer
<Nick> nekkid wimmen
<chaos> 1928
<Frapp> ..Live hosts..
<Zippy> more adds than info
<scottg> WHY DO I PAY FOR PAY TV CHANNELS WHEN THEY HAVE FREE PREVIEWS EVERY WEEKEND?
<RKing> The best kind of wimmen
<Nick> yeah, me too
<MarkLamutt> cause we're suckers scott
<MarkLamutt> HBS sweepstakes
<scottg> An ad for HBO Now
<ChrisBlount> I just looked it up. It's 1928
<Pete> what about hbo zone?
<bolco> cha-ching
<motjes> this chat is about sweepstakes...only
<RKing> call and win
<invaliduser88> Now that stargate is on scifi, showtime isn't as necessary...
<Geronimo> that would be question
<Geronimo> cant ask those
<MarkLamutt> order by 6/30 - a night out in your city & a laptop!
<SteveMehs> E* can have an HBO sweepstakes but they cant get the additional Max channel...
<dswoody1> if u act before midnight tonite..
<scottg> <--- Renames the show The Merger and Sweepstakes show
<Pete> yeah right!
<motjes> 10 min and no 721...
<scottC> As long as it isn't Mac <G>
<bolco> sure he did
<Frapp> How about an ad for playboy .. Maybe..Setuna and the snake ? Susie and the scorpion ?
<scottg> Yeah lik Charlie paid for the fight
<MarkLamutt> fight talk...
<MarkLamutt> 
<scottC> Was there a fight worth watching ?
<Geronimo> Charlie once said he was shut off for not paying his bill
<Nick> spiffy shirts
<motjes> boring...boring....what...
<Geronimo> he has never heard of CC Autopay
<LarryH> Last I heard the 721 was shipping next Monday (6/17). Has anyone heard anything different?
<MarkLamutt> look - it's mike schwimmer!
<TBarclay> Filler Filler Filler
<Pete> Schwimmer is going bald!
<Corey> charlie is still on?
<Frapp> How can you tell ?
<TBarclay> He's pulling his hair out over those programming contracts!
<Nick> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<MarkLamutt> DiscoveryHD "this fall maybe" on Dish
<Frapp> <G>
<Geronimo> actually it is rerun
<invaliduser88> 721 is probably not available in quantity yet. What would you think if you ordered a 721 and it took 6 months to get it?
<RKing> There is a dealer chat next Tuesday. Will probably learn more on 721 then
<scottg> 4WHERES THE BEEF??!?!
<MarkLamutt> charlie lost his bet!
<mattb> tbarclay: when isnt charlie pulling his hairs on that? 
<RKing> Wendy's
<ChrisBlount> Wasting time....
<SteveMehs> lame-o
<Nick> MOST BORING CHAT IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD!!!!!
<ChrisBlount> Ahhhhhhhh!!!!
<motjes> agree!!!
<MarkLamutt> at least this chat's fun!
<Frapp> Chris, Scott, admins..Do we know if any Dish folks follow this chat room ?
<scottg> Boy this is gonna be a fun recap to read, NOT
<TBarclay> I was talking about Schwimmer...but Charlie does too!
<Nick> PUNCH-UGH PUNCH-UGH
<SteveMehs> From what it looks like no E* folks are here 
<mattb> you know... Charlie should join us here and then just aim a camera at this chat, it would make for better viewing  at least enterinment wise.
<motjes> They should have never had this one...
<Corey> are you guys shocked?
<MarkLamutt> I haven't seen any echostar ip's in here tonight...
<Pete> she lives in california
<scottg> 4We thank everyone for joining us tonight! Thanks for making DBStalk.COM your #1 source for news, information and talk!
<Corey> aren't all teh charlie chats boring
<Frapp> O-Tay..
<TBarclay> There used to be more real news.
<MrPete> i went to the bathroom for 5 mins and missed NOTHING
<scottg> Mark they come in with uunet ip addresses 
<STXJim> 4<Jim> HEADS UP...the pilot episode of The Shield comes on at 10:00 on FX. Check it out!
<Corey> in the 90's
<Pete> she needs a TiVo.
<scottg> You could have went to the bathroom for 50 minutes and still missed NOTHING
<scottC> Plug for Dish Entertain magazine...
<Nick> Duh, which button do i push to get EPG
<TBarclay> Who gets the Dish magazine?
<MarkLamutt> shield kicks a** - watch it if you haven't!
<motjes> Is this chat a consequence of the proposed merger? 
<Pete> But the guide always says NO INFO Available
<SteveMehs> There was someone on the board that was from E* that was on for a few hours, earlier, but no E* Ips are here in the room
<scottg> Dish Flixs ad.
<Nick> This chat is required by the FCC
<MrPete> no mention of 721. It must really sux
<motjes> I just turn it off...This is painful..
<invaliduser88> With the wife and kid outta town, it's DVD movie nights here.
<MarkLamutt> 721...vaporware?
<MrPete> You laste 55 min??
<Geronimo> not a good sign if they did not mentyion it
<MrPete> lasted
<ChrisBlount> No, not me.
<MrPete> WOOHOO
<TBarclay> Here we go.
<scottg> 721 hahaha!
<MarkLamutt> woohoo
<Zippy> hehehehh
<ChrisBlount> Yeaaaaaaaa
<chaos> 721 question!
<RKing> Here it comes
<scottg> Chris is that you>?
<MrPete> announced 1990
<ChrisBlount> Dear in headlight?
<scottC> Finally !
<motjes> 5 min
<scottg> Dear in the headlights!
<Kyoo> YES!
<ChrisBlount> Deer in headlights!
<invaliduser88> SPLAT!
<MrPete> run run 
<ChrisBlount> help!!!
<DaveJohnson> lol
<Nick> Hey! They're selling stuff on the shopping channels - let's go!!!!!!
<Geronimo> Does it need two caox in?
<Zippy> engineers run for cover
<scottg> the chat just got interesting!
<scottg> Jan is on the mic
<MrPete> need two coax if you want dual tuner
<ChrisBlount> Jan?
<scottC> Charlie has one !
<Nick> yeah, rigt!
<Pete> Jan's going bald!
<MarkLamutt> 721 software on sat this week
<kcwh> they knew nobody would watch the show if they talked about 721 first
<TBarclay> Early next week.
<scottg> 721 software going on the satellite this week. The receiver will ship next week!
<RKing> Next week
<MarkLamutt> 721 to resellers next week
<kcwh> finally!
<scottg> That means I will have mine next week! Yippie!
<Zippy> too late for fathers day bummer
<Geronimo> WoW!
<ChrisBlount> Sounds like he is not sure it will work.
<motjes> sounds like a lot of bugs in it
<MrPete> sigh. any dealers here from chicago area??
<Nick> not what, charlie -- when!
<Frapp> 721 Bugs just in time for july 4,th holiday !
<Frapp> <G>
<invaliduser88> Gimmed a HD version of the 721! Then I would consider the price
<MrPete> sheesh. who cares about isp
<scottg> 4DBStalk should have the first review of the 721 before it ships to most retailers  (Keep you fingers crossed)
<MarkLamutt> I'm with you invalid!
<motjes> bugs...bugs...
<kcwh> they said the hd version (921) is a year away
<scottg> 56k modem build in the 721
<Nick> 4 min to go -- bye all cya
<MrPete> duh. internet disabled
<MarkLamutt> no internet to start
<Geronimo> bye nick
<MarkLamutt> can anyone say SEARCH on the 501?
<RKing> Bye Nick
<SteveMehs> Bye Nick
<Frapp> Just announced by Charlie .. A free can od raid with every 721 this month !
*** mattb has quit IRC (Quit: http://www.bocazas.com a webchat for you )
*** Nick has left #dbstalk
<MarkLamutt> Later nick
<MrPete> Sure, optional high speed internet. just like optional attachments for our current receivers
<scottg> No timetable on the Internet access on the 721
<Pete> Who's the bruja behind Jan?
<MarkLamutt> upgradable 501 HD's...
<scottg> Charlie said the evil word "DISHPLAYER"
<chaos> oh, my god! charley just said dishplayer!
<kcwh> like any of us need more internet access
<MrPete> no 721 giveaway
<MarkLamutt> Rita wins the animals!
<MarkLamutt> 1928! I was pretty close!
<invaliduser88> awww
<scottg> WE HAVE A WINNER, its RITA
<scottC> 1928
<MrPete> tightwads
<Geronimo> well it was real
<MarkLamutt> C'ya gerinmo!
<Geronimo> only took 57 minutes to get to a real question
<SteveMehs> I was off by a year
<scottg> 1 more question its Sheldon, another merger question
<TBarclay> Vote him out!
*** chaos has quit IRC (Connection reset by peer)
<MrPete> rocket scientist on the fone
<MarkLamutt> I don't have a website! - Shelddon
<Geronimo> Write Rage if you dont like the merger
<Geronimo> bye
<Frapp> bye all ...Peace !
<RKing> I think this caller had too much to drink while waiting
*** Frapp has quit IRC (Quit: http://www.bocazas.com a webchat for you )
<scottg> Seeya Geronimo
<MrPete> my 501 is about to miss a timer 
<SteveMehs> See ya Geronimo
*** Geronimo has quit IRC (Quit: http://www.bocazas.com a webchat for you )
<Pete> It's Barney from the Simpsons
<ChrisBlount> LOL RKing
<MarkLamutt> Thanks for joining us tonight everyone!
<TBarclay> The caller probably fell asleep waiting.
<dswoody1> c ya
<motjes> This chat is more enjoyable than charlie
<MrPete> sigh. worst charlie chat 
*** dswoody1 has left #dbstalk
<RKing> Catch you all later guys.
<SteveMehs> Next Chat 7/8
<MarkLamutt> July 8 next chat
<MrPete> ive ever seen
<scottg> 4Thanks again for joining DBStalk.COM for our first Charlie Chat... CHAT! We hope you found this chat more interesting then the one on TV 
<MrPete> thanx scott
<MarkLamutt> I know I sure did!
<invaliduser88> Glad I was watching The Matrix DVD instead
<RKing> fast cuty
<RKing> tuc
*** Kevin has joined #dbstalk
<RKing> cut
<TBarclay> This was fun again. See everyone next month!
<scottC> NO QUESTION - See y'all later
<ChrisBlount> Thanks for joining us everyone!4
<kcwh> definitely, scottg
<DaveJohnson> Thanks for the Charlie Chat Chat
<SteveMehs> Thanks to everyone for participating

Edit: Lester deleted from transcript - Mark...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool! Thanks Scott!


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

They could have summaried the entire 60 minutes show into a 10 minute show. They kept repeating the same thing all over again. This one was a real waste of time!!! The dbstalk chat was more enjoyable than the information Charlie provided. The 721 is a bomb filled with bugs. Charlie is so sure about it that he does not even talks about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

How fast can you type ?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Can someone do a recap, it's a drag trying to read through all the crap up there.

Thanks.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Can someone do a recap, it's a drag trying to read through all the crap up there.
> 
> Thanks. *


hehe - i hear you 
maybe nice to chat LIVE...but kinda drag to read all there above..
took me probably longer then watching actual chat


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Can someone do a recap, it's a drag trying to read through all the crap up there.
> 
> Thanks. *


I agree. Is anyone going to post a recap of the chat in the tradittional way? It was way too hard to try & read through all of the comments. I'm sure that if I were in the chat room at the time & watching the Chat on TV that it would make sense. Since I can't watch the Charlie Chats nor participate in the chat room, it would be a great service to have a revue of the chat to read too.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - TNG Tony - where are you


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by motjes2 _
> *
> Charlie is so sure about it that he does not even talks about it. *


Wrong.......
Charlie knows that it is way to f-uped to be released. 
That's why he didn't talk about it on the Chat. It must have been a sneak question to get him to even talk about it.
Seriously, think about it...The 721 isn't even on his web page.
AND that is why only retailers are only going to distribute the 721.
When the bugs start biting...and you call E*: they will tell you to call 'so in so'...that's who you bought it from. 
This sucks...I really want one. 
One that works...that is!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Tony's doing the recap, the chat transcript was put up as a few asked for it.

After you read Tony's recap you might see that our chat was a lot more fun then the actual Charlie chat was.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Scott - hehe
I missed charlie chat - fell asleep 5 mins before it started..
and woke up 20 min after it ended..
didn't record either..
they ll be replaying it..on Fri..
didn't know about IRC chat though
i put the irc server into my irc now - so maybe next time will pop in if remember 

Me


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

That's good to hear. My eyes were starting to hurt from trying to read all of the chatroom comments.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks, Scott, for the recap, right now I'm at home on a 56k dial up (sucks) and it is slooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually I thought it was funny to watch the little bit I was able to, and read everyones comments, it was funny. :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

just out of curiosity, why are y'all using an IRC chat????


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Our text based chat can not handle more then 5 people at a time. 

IRC Chat is nice because people can use our JAVA IRC Platform, or they can use their own IRC program such as MIRC.

We looked into a text based IRC package (in which the server basicly is the client and converts everything to php, but the memory requirements we really extreme. 

Scott


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya...
i think MIRC is the most popular of IRC programs...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Did anyone notice why Charlie said that there was no hurry to have the 721 internet ready? His reason, hardly anyone used the DP for Web access. What reason does he think we bought the DP over the other receivers avaiable? Jim


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

...And at DBSTalk we see a lot of web TV users. At almost any given time there always 3-4 WebTV users on here and thats durnng the slow times. I'm assuming most if not all are on their DP not a standalone unit.


----------



## Ramasis (Mar 6, 2005)

Charlie chats are on channel 101 2nd tuesday of the month 9:00 p.m eastern 6:00 pacific 4:00 hawaii


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, pardon the dust on this one! Brought a thread from the crypt!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

> Did anyone notice why Charlie said that there was no hurry to have the 721 internet ready? His reason, hardly anyone used the DP for Web access. What reason does he think we bought the DP over the other receivers avaiable? Jim


Boy, this guy was speaking the truth. It's been around 3 years and the 721 still isn't internet ready!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

What ever happened to STXJim?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Good question. I hope he didn't crash his bike. Calling STXJim....


----------

